# Computer-Based DSP



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

Can we please have a solid discussion about computer-based DSPs? I mean DSPs that run straight from the soundcard to the amplifier. NOT external DACs or car audio DSPs. 

If you're doing processing right off of your computer, I'm curious to hear about it. It doesn't matter how good or how bad the bitrate is. Crossovers, EQ, time alignment and the like is what I'm looking for...

I'm currently messing around with JRiver. I'm very much enjoying the flexibility with the considerably limitless PEQ, time alignment and crossover selection, but I'm having trouble installing third-party VSTs. 

I'm also having a bit of a problem with my soundcard - Creative SoundBlaster Z. While it does a good job of putting out 5.1 surround, I can't get the card's outputs to output a solid stereo signal from the rear and sub channels. What I mean is I have my tweets on the front output, my midrange on the rear output and my midbass on the sub output. 

The problem is that when I play music, my midrange doesn't play at the same level as my tweeters - Assuming that the midrange is attempting to play the ambiance in a 5.1 mix. Does anyone have a solution as to how to configure the outputs on a soundcard? I have a Audigy 2 ZS sitting in my room that is due to be used with kX drivers, but I have to wait until I get the appropriate PCI riser to use it.


----------



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

No one?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

You might have better luck at a forum dedicated to car PCs, like mp3car.com

Sorry I can't be more helpful than that!


----------



## Broshi (Jun 9, 2012)

I found the "High End Solutions" subforum of mp3car that deals with this type of stuff. It's still moderately difficult to grasp, but once I figure everything out I'll be posting a DIY on how to do it. It's not overly difficult to do (nor does it have to be expensive), but the capability is limitless. It does require some troubleshooting though.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

you can try out Thuneau's Allocator.

DSP Crossover for PC. Frequency Allocator.


----------



## ZeblodS (Nov 4, 2009)

I do phase correction on my carPC using:
- FIR convolution filter calculated with rePhase,
- Art Teknika Console + ConvolverVST to run the FIR convolution,
- Virtual Audio Cable + ASIO4ALL to map virtual sound card to my embedded audio chip.

After that I use an external DSP to treat each speaker in active... Because I don't trust "massive" audio processing on a non real time operating system. And given the number of time the FIR convolution screwed up on the computer, it's the good choise. It would be a pity to burn my tweeters because of a failing crossover on the computer at startup.


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

Give JRiver Media Center a try. It has a DSP section that includes VST support. I went through several interations a few years back and JRiver configuration was by far the best. I used Centrafuse as the GUI.


----------

